# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Kaspersky® KryptoStorage

## Sanych

*Kaspersky® KryptoStorage*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Скачать* Kaspersky KryptoStorage 1.0.235 - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Kaspersky KryptoStorage* надежно защищает ваши личные данные от несанкционированного доступа или кражи с помощью современной технологии «прозрачного» шифрования, а также позволяет гарантированно удалить файлы с компьютера без возможности их восстановления.

В случае вирусной атаки, при работе в незащищенных беспроводных сетях, потере или краже USB-диска или ноутбука Kaspersky KryptoStorage обеспечит конфиденциальность зашифрованной вами информации. Доступ к ней будет невозможен без знания пароля, подобрать который крайне трудно.

Kaspersky KryptoStorage оберегает вашу частную жизнь от чужих глаз.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Главное в продукте:*
Дополнительная защита информации от кражи

    * Шифрует папки и разделы дисков с важными данными, предотвращая кражу ценной информации
    * Позволяет в любой момент добавлять новые файлы в зашифрованную папку или контейнер и перемещать контейнер на USB-диск или другой компьютер
    * Шифрует данные «на лету», не мешая работе с зашифрованными файлами
    * Ограничивает доступ к зашифрованным объектам, защищая их от удаления или изменения
    * Использует криптостойкий алгоритм шифрования AES-128
    * Позволяет удалять данные без возможности их восстановления 
*Функции:*
Обеспечивает дополнительный уровень защиты ваших данных.

В случае вирусной атаки, при работе в незащищенных беспроводных сетях, потере или краже USB-диска или ноутбука Kaspersky KryptoStorage обеспечит конфиденциальность зашифрованной вами информации. Никто не сможет использовать ваши личные данные в корыстных целях.
Шифрует папки и разделы диска с важными данными, предотвращая кражу информации.

Kaspersky KryptoStorage позволяет помещать важную информацию в зашифрованные папки и контейнеры, а также шифровать логические диски, используя для этого криптостойкий алгоритм шифрования AES-128. Kaspersky KryptoStorage предотвращает несанкционированный доступ к зашифрованным объектам.
Позволяет в любой момент добавлять новые файлы в контейнер или папку с зашифрованной информацией, а также перемещать контейнер на USB-диск или другой компьютер.

Однажды создав зашифрованный контейнер или папку, вы можете в любой момент добавлять в них новые файлы, копировать или перемещать контейнер на USB-диск или другой компьютер, а также отправлять его по электронной почте.
Шифрует данные «на лету», обеспечивая вам свободную работу с зашифрованными файлами.

Введя пароль для доступа к зашифрованной папке, контейнеру или диску, вы можете спокойно работать с зашифрованными объектами, и при этом они останутся недоступными для злоумышленников.
Ограничивает доступ к зашифрованным объектам, защищая их от удаления или изменения.

Доступ к зашифрованным объектам возможен только с помощью пароля, поэтому никто кроме вас не сможет получить доступ к важным данным или удалить нужный вам файл. Это позволяет защитить ценную информацию в том числе и от вирусов, шифрующих данные пользователей с целью получения выкупа за их расшифровку.
Удаляет с компьютера указанные вами файлы и папки без возможности их восстановления.

Как правило, файл, удаленный обычным способом, очень легко восстановить, что может привести к раскрытию конфиденциальной информации — например, если вы потеряли USB-диск или у вас похитили ноутбук. Однако с помощью Kaspersky KryptoStorage вы сможете гарантированно удалить файл так, что восстановить его будет абсолютно невозможно.
Делает сложную технологию шифрования информации доступной для рядовых пользователей.

Теперь, чтобы зашифровать важную для вас информацию, не нужно быть технологическим экспертом. С Kaspersky KryptoStorage ваши личные данные надежно защищены от злоумышленников.

----------


## vova230

Пора бы уже шифровать при помощи отпечатков пальцев.

----------


## BiZ111

Хорошая вещица, особенно если компьютером пользуется несколько человек (например, общежитие) 

А слово "Касперский" внушает уверенность и спокойствие

----------

